# Some turkey help?



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

The farmers feild i have been hunting turkey in, well i cant hunt there anymore to say the least his nephew got back from combat over seas and is hunting there now, not a problem he earned it! Now i am left to hunt in the woods in my 31 acres and im not sure how to hunt spring turkey in the thicker woods, im no where close to any feild and i was wondering if i could get some help on hunting turkey not in a feild. Any help is appreciated
-AAO


----------



## bones44

Most important thing is finding where they roost at night. I try to set up fairly close but NOT right under the tree. Next thing is try and pattern them. If they're roosting in the woods and heading to the field try and cut them off. I rarely even call when doing so. I thought I had them figured out here behind my farm (which I swore I wasn't hunting here) Went out this morning and set up near the roost and they switched up and moved a 100 yards west and roosted! They headed onto property that is hunted by my neighbor. I've also used decoys if I can find a clearing. There are several guys on here who hunt and may have better options. Good luck !!


----------



## youngdon

Toms right if you can pattern them from the roost you'll have a good chance.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Just give them that sweet sounding "over heeeere biiig boooy"

Nyook, Nyook, Nyook, Nyook.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Lol possibly, we have logging trails running all through the land.


----------



## bones44

I like to walk slowly through the woods listening for gobblers. That's when I'll try and figure where they're coming and going. It's called running and gunning. With the logging trails that's a plus getting around and being quiet. Did your season start yet ?


----------



## Jonbnks

Like the other guys said, roosting them is your best bet for getting a chance at them. If you can find where they fly down and then position yourself between here and the field, then you can maybe catch them. I also turkey hunt in some very thick woodland and all the underbrush gets to be at least 3 feet tall. Last fall I cleared a landing spot for the turkeys and have kept it trimmed down. Now the birds have been using this spot more and more. I went out Saturday morning and managed to see 4 different hens.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

My season starts this sarueday and i havnt had time to scout i scouted the turkey feild but no luck there because of what i said and now im working till dark trying to get lumber cut and dont have time to scout so im gunna have to think up a plan and get lucky.


----------



## MountainCoyotes

Roost them of a night and then in the morning do a owl call to locate because we hun thick woods and if there is trails or a spot for them to browse set up in call youll kill them man no worries i dont hunt fields unless it rains.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Find a clearing in those woods. If there is no field close by, they will be strutting in the clearings.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

There are feilds around just none i can hunt in or on my land, i was out this morning today was opening day and i had them gobbling and then they went quiet and never saw em again, i tried a logging trail early on and nothing, but then i moved to a spot we logged out and like i said i had my decoys out and i heard them gobbling but they didnt come out into the clearing. Maybe run'n and gun'n is my best bet, is it ok to scout sundays even if you dont bring gun and actually hunt just scout?


----------



## bones44

Run-n -gun sounds like the only way to go this year. They've bred super early here and are not responding like they normally do. I wanted to go out this morning but I'm sure our woods are full of guys overcalling right now.


----------



## youngdon

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> There are feilds around just none i can hunt in or on my land, i was out this morning today was opening day and i had them gobbling and then they went quiet and never saw em again, i tried a logging trail early on and nothing, but then i moved to a spot we logged out and like i said i had my decoys out and i heard them gobbling but they didnt come out into the clearing. Maybe run'n and gun'n is my best bet, is it ok to scout sundays even if you dont bring gun and actually hunt just scout?


Check your regs., but i would think so.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Just because you can't hunt on Sunday doesn't mean you can't take a walk in the woods.


----------

